
It’s not that just MMORPGs changed, but the whole internet culture - haunter
https://np.reddit.com/r/MMORPG/comments/em62j1/its_not_that_just_mmorpgs_changed_but_the_whole/
======
A_Parr
Ironically posted on Reddit unironically.

